# Squirrelmail auf DEUTSCH umstellen / SUSE



## SAVERSERVER (3. Aug. 2010)

Hi,

unter debian ging das ganz einfach!
*
dpkg-reconfigure locales*
de_DE iso 8859-1 auswählen und als default Sprache einstellen.

*squirrelmail-configure*
bei Languages de_DE einstellen


*Aber wie gehts unter SUSE 11.3*

Danke und lg
loisl


----------



## Till (5. Aug. 2010)

Such mal in yast nach den Spracheinstellungen, muss damit ja auch irgendwie gehen.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (5. Aug. 2010)

Hi Till,

nein yast ist (ausnahmsweise) nicht dafür verantwortlich. Es fehlen lediglich die Dateien der Sprachuebertsetzungen!

LÖSUNG:

```
23) Squirrelmail auf DE umstellen
#################################

# wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/squirrelmail/files/locales/1.4.18-20090526/de_DE-1.4.18-20090526.tar.gz/download
# tar -xzvf de_DE-1.4.18-20090526.tar.gz
# ./install
EINGABE Pfad:
--> /srv/www/htdocs/squirrelmail
# rm -R /tmp/*



# cd /srv/www/htdocs/squirrelmail
# config/conf.pl

Eingaben - KURZFORM:
>>> D
>>> dovecot
>>> return
>>> S
>>> 10
>>> 1
>>> de_DE
>>> Q
>>> Y


# nano /srv/www/htdocs/squirrelmail/config/config.php

ANPASSEN:

$org_name      = "<Domain>";
$provider_uri     = 'http://www.<Domain.tld>/';
$provider_name     = 'SaverSERVER';
$motd = "Viel Spa&szlig; ... ";
$squirrelmail_default_language = 'de_DE';

$domain                 = '<Domain.tld>';

# reboot
```


----------

